# Pancreatitis



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

So so sorry your poor lil guy has to suffer like that, and I hate hearing you will be having a restless night's sleep...........take care of yourselves! Good night and good dreams!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

What makes think it is pancreatitis vs gastroenteritis ? My Taylee had pancreatitis and never had diarrhea - nausea and vomiting only.
Well whatever it is I hope he is feeling better by morning!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear this for your little guy. We had a dog with pancreatitis and it is most unpleasant, to say the least. I do hope it passes quickly and he has some pain relief soon. Poor guy.

Viking Queen


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Tiny he has had chronic pancreatitis for years. He usually gets diarrhea sometimes bloody and very little vomiting. His abdomen gets very hard and he gets in the bowing position. Blood tests in the past said pancreatitis. I suppose it could be gastritis. If he is still hurting tomorrow we will go have his bloods done.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I am very sorry to hear that Emilio is feeling so bad. I have had 2 dogs with chronic pancreatitis. One also had Addison's and he did have loose poo.often.The other dog had firm poo all the time unless I fed her too much fat. I use Prozyme digestive enzymes with food and Phoenix does pretty well. 

I wonder if there might be more going on with Emilio than just chronic pancreatitis. I know every dog is different. So perhaps this is how your dog acts with just that problem.

I hope Emilio is feeling better today.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

My corgi had pancreatitis too. He had nausea and no appetite (which was very concerning since he eats everything in sight) so the only way we could get him to eat was was if we made rice, veggies, boiled chicken and scrambled egg. Luckily he only battled it for a year before we had him PTS because of a ruptured tumor which caused slow internal bleeding. But he never had diarrhea from what I can remember. 

I do remember the guilt I felt for having to leave him gated off in the kitchen because of vomiting...the poor guy slept in my room for 12 years straight and suddenly he was sleeping on a doggy bed in the kitchen on occasion when we could tell his tummy wasn't feeling good.


----------



## Misfits (Dec 27, 2014)

I hope Tiny is up and feeling better. Pancreatitis has a variety of symptoms and not all dogs react with the same symptoms or even the same symptoms every time their pancreas flares. I had a yorkie that had acute pancreatitis around age 12. He did recover but was left with chronic - what the vet called a smoldering - pancreatitis, and every so often his pancreas would flare up. He did not have diarrhea and rarely vomited with the flares. He would just stop eating. I could also identify that he was in pain because he'd do the bowing thing like Tiny. Often a Pepcid, a tramadol and a 24 hour fast would turn things around, but we also made many quick trips to the vet for the SPEC cpl test. Every single time I suspected the pancreas and had the test done, I was spot on with it, but there were many times that I opted to withhold food and he turned around pretty quick on his own. I tried to gauge whether to have the labs ran by his level of pain. Also, if his pain level was high and we ran the test, I would ask for him to have sub q fluids because he may not want to eat again within 24 hours.

N2Mischief, having a dog with chronic pancreatitis, I am sure you are well aware of the subtle signs that can lead to bigger troubles, so I'm not saying all of this for your benefit. But just about every time a post about pancreatitis comes up anywhere, people post and assume that a dog with pancreatitis will be vomiting and having bloody diarrhea along with the pain, and that is not always the case. Pancreatitis is a very serious condition and can be fatal but is also very treatable if caught early, so I would not want someone to miss the symptoms because their dog isn't vomiting, or doesn't have bloody diarrhea. 

The SPEC cpl is a simple blood test that can be sent out to IDEXX with a 12-24 hour turn around, and is a very reliable test for measuring the pancreatic enzyme. Unlike the SNAP cpl, which vets can do in their office and often gives false negatives, the SPEC test comes back with an actual number that can be used as a baseline and to monitor the progress of a dog with pancreatitis.

Here is some info on the test. Spec cPL Test

N2Mischief, I hope Tiny is feeling well this morning.

Diana


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awww...poor Emilio and poor you. I'm so sorry he's feeling lousy. I hope this can be turned around soon. Maybe it's not the pancreatitis causing this particular thing. Hopefully not. Lots of hugs for him and you.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

So sorry to hear that you and Emilio are having such a stinker of a weekend. I hope all resolves easily and quickly.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

how is emilio doing? hoping for good news...


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

I hope poor Emilio is feeling better soon. poor baby.

pr


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Sorry for Emilio's discomfort. Hopefully it will not be pancreatitis and instead, something that rights itself soon. Sending positive vibes...


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

He is back to his old self, I think it was very minor this time because it only lasted a couple of days. He is VERY happy tonight, my son's ex girlfriend is here with her 6 month old baby visiting and both my dogs LOVE babies!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

That is great news! Enjoy your company!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh thank goodness, I hate it when the little ones have to suffer. Hope he stays well.


----------

